# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Madrid!!

## Presto

Pues bueno ahora que ya estamos en verano, han terminado o casi terminado los examenes, me gustaria proponer una quedada magica en madrid, para intercambiar ideas, conocernos y por que no, hacer algo de magia  :302: 

Venga animaos, no teneis que vivir en madrid para venir  :302:

----------


## Chaoz

yo si me cae en buena fecha me animo a subir de toledo y lo mismo alguien mas se sube conmigo

----------


## charlie veru

Hola Presto...  pues que dia podrias... a ver si fijamos un horario...hay otro grupo mas grande que solemos quedar previa confirmacion de hilo, buscalo como corredor del henares...pero si hay alguno mas para quedar una mañana con Presto.. yo me apunto.. puedo desde las diez hasta las doce del dia... y desde las 5 hasta las 8... asi que dime cuando podrias quedar.. saludos...

----------


## Presto

Pues yo dejo fecha libre a aquellos que esteis ocupados, ya que yo acabo mañana martes 29 (por fin!!!!! :302: ). Entonces cuando a vosotros os venga bien, yo estoy libre toooodos los dias las 24 h del dia (bueno de vez en cuando tengo que dormir :302: ). Por lo tanto si va a venir mas gente poneros deacuerdo aquellos que si esteis ocupado o quedamos un fin de semana, a mi me da igual. Pero me encantaria quedar con otros magos para intercambiar opiniones, ya que aqui en majadahonda pocos hay o pocos conozco.

Saludos.

PD: Chaoz si no te viene bien una fecha determinada se puede incluso organizar varias quedadas  :302:

----------


## Javi Drama

Yo ahora ando haciendo entrevistillas para curros de supervivencia (traducción: curro que me permita seguir estudiando y a la vez pagar las facturas principales xD) y no se que horarios tendré (bueno no se si me llamarán de alguno para ser francos...).

Pero bueno que como siempre... si se dice de quedar yo intento sacar tiempo para veros un rato (me da igual que sea bar que bor :P) eso si, entended que dado que no se que horarios voy a tener no me moje diciendo días.

Si os animais ya sabeis por donde localizarme.

Un saludo.

PxDx si...Corredor del Henares, Majadahonda... ¿que pasa que no hay magos en el Sur?, si pero a esos ya los conozco :P.

----------


## Presto

Oks, genial, pues ahora solo queda que aquellos que tengan lio digan los dias que pueden y acordar uno de ellos en una hora determinada, a mi tambien me da igual bar o lo que sea  :302: 
Venga animaros!!!  :302:

----------


## MagoJaume

Por mi parte como me pueden desturnar cuando y porque les da la gana (vamos... pueden no, lo hacen), me trataría de adaptar a los horarios y fechas que pongais; lo más grave es llegar solo al final o tener que irme a medias a trabajar, pero me apunto.

----------


## Presto

Genial esto se anima, ya somos 5 para ir contando conmigo, y Awin me ha dicho que tambien se apunta, asi que somos 6!!!!  :302: 
Venga que cuantos mas mejor.
Ya que nadie lo hace yo votaria por un dia de Julio, tengo que decir que los dias del 12 al 16 no estoy pero el resto si, y en cuanto al horario yo propondria por la tarde cuando suelen acabar los horarios de trabajo, sobre las 8-9??
El lugar ya os toca a vosotros que no conozco tanto madrid  :302: 
Bueno que os parece??

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estoy como Mago Jaume. Así que proponed e intentaré ir  :Smile1:

----------


## Presto

Yo tengo que disculparme ya que a pesar de haber dicho que podia cuando dijeseis, este fin de semana tengo un compromiso, lo siento, pero el resto puedo cuando digais (exceptuando del 12 al 16 que ya lo he dicho :302: ) asi que los que estais mas ocupados proponer una fecha y una hora, y ya decidimos el lugar entre todos no??  :302:

----------


## MagoJaume

Para mi por la tarde estaría bien, salvo desturnes a madrugue... aunque me imagino que Eidan lo tiene más complicado a esas horas.
En cuanto al sitio pues según el horario y día que se elija, pero mejor no muy cerca del centro, ya que si vas con coche lo tienes jodido... y con la huelga dle metro puede ser más complicado. Yo iría más por las afueras, aunque en sitios bien comunicados con bus, metro o tren.

----------


## Awin

EY!! Como que Awin se apunta...XP Intentaré ir si el curro me lo permite. Si no pues tomaros cañitas mágicas por mi!!

----------


## Presto

Coincido con Jaume, algunos de los que vivais por madrid conoceis algun sitio que no sea por el centro y que este bien comunicado para vernos??  :302:

----------


## Javi Drama

Chicos, chicos que esto se enfría y no os veo yo con animo de vernos un ratejo...

Yo ahora trabajo de Lunes a Viernes hasta las 15:00 h. en las rozas para que os hagais una pequeña idea de disponibilidad aunque...¿nos animamos a un Sábado?.

----------


## Iban

Javi, enhorabuena por el curro y por la foto.

 :Wink1: 

Grande.

----------


## Javi Drama

> Javi, enhorabuena por el curro y por la foto.
> 
> 
> 
> Grande.


Muchas gracias Iban, el trabajo no es nada muy así...pero me permite seguir estudiando al no ser nada cansado y bueno la foto es que ya me obligaron a dejar de fumar y tuve que actualizar  :Wink1: .

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pues como dice el "nuevo currante", se ha enfriao.
En los Deauvilleros, foro y Asociacion, de los moteros que tenemos un Honda Deauville, a los de Madrid, nos tienen puesto "Komando PACHON", veo que no solo se cumple esto en los moteros, es aplicable al resto de los de ¿Madrid?.
Pero tan dificil lo teneis para vernos?.
Se pide algun sitio en Madrid que este bien comunicado.
Yo me suelo reunir, ahora en vacaciones de la escuela, en Ventas, todos los lunes.
El bar es " LOS JARRITOS". Está saliendo del metro de ventas, de la plaza de toros, subiendo por Alcalá, por la acera de la derecha, el primer bar que hay. Estamos normalmente en la planta de arriba. Si alguien va y no me ve y estan algunos, lo vereis haciendose "cosas", magicas, que os conozco, no teneis mas que presentaros, son gente muy sana.
Me parece que Charli va los martes, que lo confirme.

un saludo.

----------


## charlie veru

Ahora que la Escuela ha cerrado por vacaciones, pues no estoy yendo, pero creo que el grupo se sigue reuniendo los martes en un local de general pardiñas.. creo que este martes vana quedar, cualquier cosa lo estoy avisando, se reunnen a partir de las seis de la tarde hasta las diez o por ahi. saludos.

----------


## Javi Drama

¡Oh yeah!

Yo vuelvo a ser un feliz parado...no os pongais tristes, me alegro ese trabajo no era lo mio...yo soy una persona honrada, amable y encantadora (¿cuela?) y estaba claro que en esos trabajos no tengo futuro...así que vuelta a estudiar todo el día ^^.

Por tanto que me lio...nuevamente para lo que querais y cuando querais (salvo que la jefa mande claro está).

----------


## Presto

Siento la ausencia, como puse hace tiempo tenia un cursillo  :001 302: 
Pero ya estoy aqui de nuevo, y si teneis razon se esta enfriando asi que vamos a darle caña.
Lo de quedar un sabado me parece genial, y entre semana tambien que yo como he dicho estoy libre.
Lo de este martes puede ser un poco precipitado pero si quereis por mi no hay problema :D

----------


## charlie veru

A ver, como este hilo no ha tenido el exito que se podia esperar, es una pena que los de Madrid tengamos tanto problema para quedar, anuncio lo siguiente, este Martes 3 de agosto a partir de las seis de la tarde hare una quedada en mi casa con compañeros de una escuela de magia, el que quiera venir, que me envie un MP para pasarle la direccion y que se venga, eso si traer un par de jueguecillos para mostrar, da igual el nivel de dificultad ( desde 4 ases 4 montones hasta atravesar la muralla china ) lo importante es que lo pasemos bien, espero MPs saludos. Charlie.

----------


## Javi Drama

¡Hombre pero si eso es este Martes! No se si me va a dar tiempo a trasladar toda la muralla china a tu casa Charlie...pero bueno otra cosa se podrá hacer.

Te me has adelantado, es que estaba viendo el basket, iba a proponer tomar algo el Miercoles pero oye que cuentes conmigo el Martes y ya vemos lo de hacerlas más habituales que como bien dices es una autentica pena...así que habrá que moverlo.

----------


## hernandez

oye pues a lo mejor me apunto,.

a ver como ando el martes ya te diré algo.

----------


## charlie veru

JaviDrama y Hernandez, teneis un MP. saludos.

Venga, los demas animaros, sigo esperando.....

----------


## eidanyoson

Por e stavez me coincide bien a si que voy. Si  admites gente como yo.

----------


## charlie veru

Tienes un MP Eydan, saludos.

----------


## charlie veru

Todavia queda tiempo para el quie quiera venir...!!!!

----------


## lugosi

> Todavia queda tiempo para el quie quiera venir...!!!!


Una tarde muy agradable, Charli. Y a pesar de que la cagué con mi juego he disfrutado mucho.

Un saludo.

----------


## hernandez

hay hemos estado toda la tarde magia para arriba, magia para abajo...  hasta las 11 y por que perdía el autobús que si no...

----------


## eidanyoson

Qué rabia no haber podido ir  :O10: .

Haced un resumen como dios manda ¡hombre! con fotos y vídeos y esas cosas...

----------


## Javi Drama

Muy buenos días a todos/as,

la verdad es que fue una tarde muy divertida, productiva, entretenida y...!hasta se me hizo corta!. Esto de dejarse olvidado el reloj es cojonudo para cuando alguien dice...si son casi las 23:00...

Lamento decir que creo que no hay video alguno Eidan y fotos hay pocas, yo tengo un par de ellas con los asistentes de mala manera pero claro entiende que te pones a hablar y a hacer cosillas y se te acaba olvidando que llevas una camara en el bolsillo.

Un autentico placer coincidir de nuevo con Charlie (no voy a darles las gracias por prestar su salón...porque según parece el cabroncete lo presta para no tener que irse muy lejos :P jejeje) y con Hernandez que cada vez va mejor con "tres" cartas. Y bueno que decir de las tres personas nuevas que conocimos, Jose, Nerea y Miguel (Lugosi "vecino") encantado de coincidir con vosotros ayer y que de verdad espero que se pueda repetir (que nos olvidamos de la zona de Torrejón...cof...cof...cof a ver si se pican y se animan más, !menos Hernandez que viene si o si!).

¿Y que más dá que la cagaras con un juego?...se rompe otra silla y te lo preparas con la misdirection xDDD.

De verdad que fue un verdadero placer conoceros.

Un saludo.

Edito: Dais fe de que ya no fumo ¿no?, de 18:00 h. a 23:00 h. que estuvisteis conmigo...nada de nada ¿verdad? (Es que hay quien todavia no se lo cree &#172;&#172 :Wink1: .

----------


## charlie veru

> Edito: Dais fe de que ya no fumo ¿no?, de 18:00 h. a 23:00 h. que estuvisteis conmigo...nada de nada ¿verdad? (Es que hay quien todavia no se lo cree &#172;&#172.


 
Bueno!!!!... yo le vi con un pitillo en la boca entre esas horas eh?... :001 005:  :001 005:  :001 005:  :666:  :666: .... ah no!!.. que era de plastico!!!! jejeje... si, doy fe que este señor no fuma, de hecho, ninguno de los que estuvimos ayer fumamos, de hecho si hubiera fumado alguno, no hubiera podido fumar en el salon de mi casa por que lo tengo prohibido( bueno, lo tiene prohibido mi mujer.. jejeje).


Gracias a todos por la asistencia ayer, y voy a hacer un breve resumen, el primero en llegar fue Javi, con puntualidad inglesa, luego llego Hernandez como a los quince minutos, y despues en tramos de quince minutos fueron llegando los demas compañeros de la escuela, en total eramos 7 ,algunos de ellos usuarios de este foro, y empezamos con la magia, yo habia propuesto que cada uno llevara dos juegos para mostrar, asi no tendrian excusa, asi que mientras hablabamos de tecnicas varias, escuelas varias, magos varios (muy buenos, buenos, malos y de los que son para matar...jejeje), ibamos haciendo rondas de juegos, me gusto mucho todo lo que vi, aunque ya aviso que para la proxima quedada, hay que llevar dos juegos mas, jejeje, que nos acomodamos luego y no hacemos nada.

A ver si recuerdo bien como fueron los juegos, si me equivoco que me corrija alguien:

Javi : Variacion de Girando los ases
Hernandez: Variacion del As ascensor
Yo : Un trilero de tres cartas con final insospechado, por cierto Miguel Angel "ME DEBES 14 EUROS" jejeje....
Julio: Una asamblea de Jokers brutal, con final insospechado (para mi, el mejor juego de la tarde)
Miguel Angel: Una doble prediccion, se nos puso un poco nervioso, pero al final lo hizo, lo bueno de estar entre amigos)
Jose: Un juego de Dani Daortiz, creo que se llama Intuicion (carta al numero)
Nerea: La chica del grupo, nos hizo una desaparicion de un anillo prestado con caja okito, y posterior reaparicion en su dedo. 

Esta fue la primera ronda, duro una hora y media, entre charlas de tecnicas, guasas varias, correcciones ( que si te he visto esto, que si ponte asi, que desde este lado no se ve, que si desde este lado si) jejeje... entre que Javi casi se carga una silla, luego seguimos con mas juegos pero se me escapan, si alguno se acuerda que los ponga jejeje.

Luego algunos se fueron retirando por que habian quedado con sus respectivas mujeres, y nos quedamos Javi, Hernandez, Nerea y yo. Seguimos hablando un poco de magia, de nombres imposibles de mascotas, de frases de doble sentido, pobre Nere!!!  jejeje  y Javi tuvo el detalle de enseñarnos el juego de las gomitas. ¡Gracias Javi! a mi mujer le encanto el efecto!!!  
Y nos dieron las 23:00 horas cuando los ultimos colegas salieron por la puerta, y creo que todos ibamos con una sonrisa de satisfaccion por haber pasado una tarde disfrutando de nuestra aficion, por mi parte como anfitrion, os doy las gracias por haber venido. Un saludo y que se repita.

----------


## charlie veru

http://www.magiapotagia.com/picture....&pictureid=281

----------


## charlie veru

http://www.magiapotagia.com/picture....&pictureid=280

----------


## Txelu

Hola a todos, que bien que lo pintáis, me hubiese encantado poder asistir. Charlie, venia a mandarte también el mensaje subliminal de que vuelvas a organizar otra quedada, jejejeje. Por mi parte si queréis, tengo una productora, y o bien en el plató, o en la sala de reuniones tenemos hueco como para 10-15 personas, si os apetece podemos organizarla allí algún día.

Bueno, un saludo a tod@s, ya me contáis.

----------


## charlie veru

Hola Txelu, pues si te apetece, lo podemos organizar desde ya en tu productora, te comento:  
                 tiene que ser el martes, por que es como el "dia fijo" de reunion, asi nos evitamos estar posteando fechas sin parar y al final no quedamos en nada, asi que si no tienes problemas de horario este martes, podriamos organizarlo alli, todo depende de lo que tu me digas, podrias enviarme un mp con la direccion para saberla y si quieres tu movil y lo organizamos, te parece??. Un saludo tio

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno, bueno, bueeeeeeeeno que alegria que digas que la silla "casi" se rompe ^^.

Como decia voy a poner las fotos que tenia:

1: Lugosi, Charlie Veru y la cámara de Charlie Veru.

2: Hernandez, Nerea con la magia de Ascanio y Jose al fondo afanado en una magica conversación.

3: Lugosi y Nerea (ambos chupando cámara, porque salen dos veces nada más ojo con los dobles sentido por favor), al fondo Julio y Jose con la mencionada magica conversación.

En cuanto a lo de seguir reuniendonos...ya dije que por mi encantado, me da igual el sitio...me desplazo sin problema y como les dije a los que viven más lejos si la cosa se retrasa y su problema es el horario de autobuses y demás...no tengo incoveniente en acercaros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Muchas gracias por las fotos y los resúmenes (auqnue me muera de envidia  :18: )

Hay que fastidiarse, para una vez que no voy yo y va una maga, con lo que mejora mi magia cuando hay mujeres delante (y el que piense mal tiene un problema, no va por "ahí").

----------


## lugosi

Al final veo que en casi todas las fotos salgo yo. Magia no haría, pero chupar cámara un rato, ja, ja

----------


## charlie veru

Bueno, se va acercando el fin de semana, y Txelu no me has dado señales de vida, por favor, si lees este mensaje mandame un privado para poder organizar todo saludoooos

----------


## Javi Drama

Mediodía del Domingo y no hay señales de vida...repunto el plan A, que pasó a plan B con el aporte de Txelu...

Charlie vosotros (Lugosi, Jose, Nerea) quedabais sí o sí...¿no?. No meto a Hernandez por el mismo motivo que no me incluyo yo :P...¿Habeís hablado algún sitio para el Martes?, cualquier cosa avisa o buscamos un lugar que nos pille a todos/as más o menos bien por si no es en tu casa.

Edito: Eidan mojate y di algo xD.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me mojo, me mojo.

Si es el martes yo no puedo. El miércoles curro y entro a las 04:15 de la madrugada. Ir a Madrid entrando a esa hora pues como que... (esta semana libro el viernes, por tanto podría quedar el jueves...)

Es lo malo de mi curro, horarios intempestivos, cambios de horario a última hora, día libre aleatorio...  :Mad1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Ey, chicos, el año que viene me voy a la Complu a estudiar filología inglesa... ¡¿me prometéis hacer más quedadas?! ¡¡yo quieroooooooo!!  :001 302: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## charlie veru

Bueno, como el compañero Txelu, no se ha podido conectar, esta semana la quedada no se hara en mi casa, sino en la de otro compañero, a ver si para el proximo martes podemos hacer alguna cosa,con los miembros del foro,  Txelu, espero noticias tuyas, y conectate mas seguido tio, que te vas a perder otra... saludos cordiales

----------


## charlie veru

> Ey, chicos, el año que viene me voy a la Complu a estudiar filología inglesa... ¡¿me prometéis hacer más quedadas?! ¡¡yo quieroooooooo!! 
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Claro que si tio!!!, esperamos verte por aqui!! saludos. :302:

----------


## Javi Drama

Ya hablé con Lugosi que muy amablemente me ha comentado todo, si es que entre "vecinos" va muy bien la cosa.

Ojala Txelu, Presto (que también participó por estos hilos) puedan dar señales de vida...pero claro en Agosto hay vacaciones, familias y cosas que se acaban convirtiendo en ineludibles.

S. Alexander en tu mensaje hay algo que no entiendo, el proximo año...¿Te refieres al proximo curso?, es decir...este Octubre-Noviembre o ¿hablas del 2011?.

En caso de ser el primero tal y como se va desarrollando la cosa con estos agradables compañeros...seguro que cuando termine el parón "academico" buscan otro día alternativo (y si no ya les propongo yo el Miercoles :P) así que todos/as son bien recibidos.

Si es para el 2011...también digo lo mismo que el parrafo anterior pues espero que estas reuniones duren muchisimo tiempo  :Smile1: .

PxDx esta vez llevo yo cerveza que la otra vez no llevé nada (por no llevar no llevé ni magia xD).

PxDx2x Lunes la s.e.i., Martes escuela y a.m.a.p.e., el Miercoles no hay nada ¿no?...bueno eso ya os lo propongo más adelante.

----------


## lugosi

> Ya hablé con Lugosi que muy amablemente me ha comentado todo, si es que entre "vecinos" va muy bien la cosa.
> 
> Pues nada, te esperamos esta tarde.
> 
> Ojala Txelu, Presto (que también participó por estos hilos) puedan dar señales de vida...pero claro en Agosto hay vacaciones, familias y cosas que se acaban convirtiendo en ineludibles.
> 
> S. Alexander en tu mensaje hay algo que no entiendo, el proximo año...¿Te refieres al proximo curso?, es decir...este Octubre-Noviembre o ¿hablas del 2011?.
> 
> En caso de ser el primero tal y como se va desarrollando la cosa con estos agradables compañeros...seguro que cuando termine el parón "academico" buscan otro día alternativo (y si no ya les propongo yo el Miercoles :P) así que todos/as son bien recibidos.
> ...


Pues nada, te esperamos esta tarde. La cerveza ya la pongo yo (que además tú no bebes...), tú traete la magia, que ya sabes que algunos andamos justitos.

Un saludo.

----------


## charlie veru

Arrancamos la segunda quedada MADRID!!!!!....Saludos a todos!!!!!!!!

----------


## rafa cama

¿Dónde es?

----------


## Javi Drama

Discupla Rafa Cama, no he estado atento al foro hasta ahora :S. Lamento que se quedara en el aire esa pregunta pero con tan poco tiempo...tsk...tsk...

----------


## Presto

Lamento no haber dado señales de vida en todo este tiempo, como bien dice Javi Drama tuve ciertos compromisos, pero mas bien relacionados con que estuve malo unos dias y luego otros tuve cierto familiar enfermo, lamento no haber podido acudir a esa quedada, pero si hay otra como he leido me apunto, y esta vez si que voy (a menos que me trage la tierra :D)

Un saludo nos vemos.

----------


## charlie veru

Hola Presto!!!  A ver si este martes te puedes acercar, os invito a la Tercera quedada magica de Madrid... en principio la ahre en mi casa si los compañeros de la escuela no dicen nada nuevo, el que desee venir que me envie un Mp, para enviarle la direccion de casa, otra cosa, este martes vamos a estudiar y presentar versiones y efectos de Agua y Aceite, asi que si alguno sabe alguno que lo repase para presentarlo ese dia. Saludos magicos...   :Wink1:

----------


## charlie veru

> ¿Dónde es?


Hola Rafa Cama, ya que el martes pasado fue muy tarde para avisarte, espero que puedas venir a esta quedada... Saludos. :001 302:

----------


## Presto

Vale me apunto, este martes has dicho no?? Pues perfecto, lo de agua y aceite creo que solo me se un par o asi, pero bueno me las repaso y ya veremos  :302:

----------


## Presto

Por cierto a que hora ??

----------


## charlie veru

Ya estas contestado por MP Presto, Saludos

----------


## Presto

Ok gracias :D

----------


## rafa cama

salvo causa de fuerza mayor, ahí estaré. Lo del agua y aceite va a estar más complicadete...

----------


## hernandez

holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:

perdonar por no contestar estos días pero es que he estado de vacaciones y he llegado hoy. Pero bu8eno ya sabeis que para la próxima me apunto (como a todas, jeje).

----------


## Awin

Ahora mismo deben de estar dandole que te pego a la magia... no??

----------


## Txelu

Hola a todos, siento haber desaparecido de esta manera, un juego que me salió mal y me hice desaparecer a mí en lugar de la carta, en verdad es por problemas (venditos problemas en época de crisis) de trabajo.

Este martes aún estaré muy liado, pero para el siguiente si queréis, que seguro lo tengo libre, hacemos la quedada o bien en la productora, o bien en mi casa, lo que mejor venga.

Un saludo, y de nuevo pediros disculpas por el silencio, tengo un trabajo que de pronto te succiona.

----------


## S. Alexander

> S. Alexander en tu mensaje hay algo que no entiendo, el proximo año...¿Te refieres al proximo curso?, es decir...este Octubre-Noviembre o ¿hablas del 2011?.


Me refiero a este año, concretamente al 27 de Septiembre de 2010, esque suelo llamar año que viene al curso que viene ^^''

No me quedo a vivir allí, pero algún Viernes estoy seguro de que podré quedar... o Sábado... o algún día tras los exámenes... ^^  :302:

----------


## Txelu

Hola a todos, ya termine la peli en la que estaba metido. Si os parece bien podemos reanudar lo de la quedada del martes, o de cualquier otro día que no sea viernes.

Contarme que os parece.  
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo sigo teniendo pendiente ir por allí, a ver si me apunto a la próxima.

----------

